
Too Big To Comply? NSA Says It’s Too Large... - soupdiver
https://www.aclu.org/blog/national-security/too-big-comply-nsa-says-its-too-large-complex-comply-court-order
======
oofabz
So we're supposed to believe that the world's greatest electronic spying
organization is incapable of monitoring its own activities? That they are
capable of collecting everyone else's data, but not their own? We bought them
billions (if not trillions) of dollars of monitoring and storage equipment,
the best in the world, but they do not have the monitoring and storage
capabilities to comply with a court order? What a farce.

